# lens stopped autofocusing



## khallene (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have the Nikkor 55-200 kit lens and it no longer auto focuses.  Yes, I know that in the days days before autofocus, photographers manually focused - I have a 50mm that I manually focus with.  It is a Nikon DX AF-S Nikkor 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G ED.  I am assuming that it is a problem with the lens and it is most likely going to cost more to fix the issue than just purchase another lens.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't feel insulted...but did you check to see if the AF switch has accidentally been clicked from AF to M?  (I've don't that 'fix' for a few people)


----------



## Pugs (Dec 9, 2009)

Otherwise, the Nikon warranty is solid.  I've had a lens repaired by Nikon USA and it was done quickly and I haven't had an issue in the year or so since.


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2009)

That, and what camera do you use because some, like the D90, also have a separate A/M focus switch.

EDIT: If both switches are in the A position that means it's not working properly and you'll need to send it in to Nikon Service for repair if it's still under warranty. If it's no longer under warranty, it may cost more to repair than the lens is worth. Nikon will give you an estimate before any repairs are made, if there is no warranty.


----------



## khallene (Dec 9, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Don't feel insulted...but did you check to see if the AF switch has accidentally been clicked from AF to M? (I've don't that 'fix' for a few people)


 

Haha....yes Mike, I actually meant to put that in the post, but I got sidetracked while typing as I was feeding my son at the same time!  It is definitely still on "A".

As far as the warranty pugs, I've had it for well over a year.  I think the warranty is probably up...

KmH - it is on my d40x, so no other switch.  I did put it on a d50, but sadly, cannot remember if it focused on that camera or not - being that that camera has the autofocus on the body itself.


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2009)

khallene said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feel insulted...but did you check to see if the AF switch has accidentally been clicked from AF to M? (I've don't that 'fix' for a few people)
> ...


Nikon Service and Repair


----------



## khallene (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks KmH.  I'll check it out w/ Nikon.  I've seen a few ads with the VR of this lens on sale, so it may be more cost effective to just go that route.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 9, 2009)

The little contacts on either the lens, or the camera (but more likely on the lens), might be dirty, not making good contact...


----------



## khallene (Dec 9, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> The little contacts on either the lens, or the camera (but more likely on the lens), might be dirty, not making good contact...


 

Any tips on what to clean with?  I know I've used a pencil eraser on other contacts - cordless phones and things of that nature.


----------



## Eco (Dec 9, 2009)

Before sending it off to be repaired you might want to rule out that it's not something with your camera.  Try to put it on a friends camera or take it to a retail store and ask them if you can see if your existing lens will work on a new camera.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 9, 2009)

khallene said:


> PatrickHMS said:
> 
> 
> > The little contacts on either the lens, or the camera (but more likely on the lens), might be dirty, not making good contact...
> ...


 
To isolate the problem to either the camera or the lens, try that lens on another camera body, and another lens on that camera body.

But I should have read the previous post more carefully, someone already thunk of that before I was able to post it.


----------



## khallene (Dec 9, 2009)

Eco and Patrick... I have another lens - the 18-55 and that still autofocuses, that's why I'm assuming it is the lens.  I'll take a look at the contacts and see if they are dirty.  

I don't believe the auto focus worked on a d50 that I put it on a while back when this first occurred.  I'm almost positive that that camera has the auto focus on the body itself, not the lens.


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 10, 2009)

Are you getting an error message by the camera like there is no lens attached?  Or is the lens just not functioning and the camera normal?

Also with the lens on your camera put just a little pressure at the end of the lens pushing up.  If the mount is a little loose this will close the gap between the contacts on the lens and body.  Will let you know if its a contact issue or not.


----------



## khallene (Dec 10, 2009)

benhasajeep said:


> Are you getting an error message by the camera like there is no lens attached? Or is the lens just not functioning and the camera normal?
> 
> Also with the lens on your camera put just a little pressure at the end of the lens pushing up. If the mount is a little loose this will close the gap between the contacts on the lens and body. Will let you know if its a contact issue or not.


 
Hi Ben, thanks for the response.  There is no error message, it just won't autofocus.  I put it back on just now and tested by pushing up slightly on the end of the lens - no dice still.  I'm assuming at this point that it is a lost cause.  I may swing it by my local store to see if they have any ideas...oh well, I guess now is as good a time as any to upgrade the lens!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 10, 2009)

khallene said:


> I don't believe the auto focus worked on a d50 that I put it on a while back when this first occurred. I'm almost positive that that camera has the auto focus on the body itself, not the lens.


 
You are correct - the D50 *DOES* have the autofocus drive in the camera body, it's the only entry level Nikon body that does have that.

Hope you get it figgured out, and if I were you, I would go to a camera store for their help...


----------

